# mosquito flathead ?



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

my brother wants to hook into a flathead.so I took him last sat set 8 jugs, NUTHING! we want to give it a try again!! I read rules/regulations on skeeter... can someone give any info on setup, jugs/trotline, best water depth to set up!thx


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Do it with a rod and reel, you wont be disappointed. Far more sporting than dropping jugs, and a lot more fun.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

bigcatjoe said:


> Do it with a rod and reel, you wont be disappointed. Far more sporting than dropping jugs, and a lot more fun.


I agree with Joe do it with a rod and reel its far more rewarding when you land one in my opinion


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

more hooks over more area and lively bait if you're sticking with the jugs


----------

